# molise



## joe b (Sep 3, 2009)

In 2006 I was a car passenger on a major road journey from Campobasso to Boijano. Somewhere in between, before stopping off at the Roman ruins at Sepino, We passed and I caught a very quick view of a building that composed of what looked like a series of three to four single story inter-connected pre-fabricated geodesic domes. It looked like it was more for commercial use, rather a residential property. Does anybody recognise or know approximately, where this building is?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No but if you say it's between Campobasso and Sepino that's not a great distance. Maybe try Google Streetview and virtually drive the route. If you saw it off the main SS you might see it on streetview. 

It would be easier if you knew when you saw it? Soon after leave Campobasso? Half way?


----------



## joe b (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. If I recall correctly it was on the main SS road, more than half way distance past Campobasso. It was definitely closer to Sepino ruins. I have tried Google maps but without any success. As it is an unusual structure, I hoped someone may recognise it and help narrow the search. I’m planning a trip to Italy later this year and I’ll take a detour to Molise to retrace the route. See if I can find it again.


----------

